# ?

## Enter

-       .        
,      ,       -        ,     -,   .       ,           .    ,       ,   .       .  ,     ,    .  ,    ,     , -  . 
         ,         ,        .    ,  ,    -      ,                 .        ,         ,            .  ,        -  2009      5-7 . 
         14   .         ,      . ,       , ,          . 
"            , , -,  ,       ,  -,      .        . ,          ,         .     .            ,         , -   .  delo.ua 
.  *  ,         .*

----------


## Mihey

*Enter*,    ....

----------


## rust

.

----------


## Dima0011

> .

----------


## kit

C local.com.ua: 
 2009    ,          .          . 
,    ,    ,   ,          ,    -4,     ,          .     ,   ,    ...   .  
 :

----------


## Ezhachok

> . ,          ,         .     .            ,         , -   . delo.ua

   ,      ,    ,         .        .    ...                  -            .   , ,          ... ,       .        ...

----------


## untc_pl

> 

        .   ,     .
    ,          (     ).
       ....

----------


## erazer

*untc_pl*,       ?    -

----------

